# Who is Agir



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What breed?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I recall the name from last years AWDF - believe it's a doberman. Butch Henderson was his handler.

He won the AWDF with him in 2004. I think he's about 9 or so now......

http://www.libertycanine.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

From everything I have been told, he is a really nice Dobermann


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Isn't Butch in Ashville N.C.?


----------



## Will Carter (Aug 14, 2006)

Butch Henderson lives in Maryland. He is the training director for the Commonwealth Working Dog Club. Agir miss Jakoso, Sch3, IPO3 is the dogs registered name. He is a czech import. Here is a small list of his accomplishments. 

Selected to represent the United States six times in Europe
FCI IPO World Championship (France - 2004; Slovenia - 2006)
dhv Deutsche Meisterschaft (Mönchengladbach-Rheydt - 2004; Cottbus - 2005)
IDC Dobermann World Championship (Germany - 2005; Italy - 2006)

2006 Competitor, IDC World Championship; High Protection (97), 5th overall
2006 AWDF National Championship: 3rd overall (tied for 2nd), High Tracking (100)
2005 Competitor, IDC World Championship: High Protection (98)
2005 DVG SchH3 National Champion: High Protection (98)
2004 AWDF National Champion
2004 DVG SchH3 National Vice-Champion
2003 AWDF National Championship, Helper's Choice
2003 DVG SchH2 National Championship, 3rd place


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Butch _England_ is up here, Jerry. He is in charge of the Asheville Schutzhund Club, which trains in Hendersonville (go figure).


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's right. I knew there was a Butch up there somewhere.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Jerry! Do you ever listen to me! I talk about Agir constantly! LOL I think I posted on the other board, he's one of the dogs I considered breeding Bane to (but I'm still holding out for Son - keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Had the opportunity to see Agir in person at the 2007 AWDF Championships here in Michigan. Butch brought him along and brought him out at the end of the competition while speaking with Howard Burgess.

This dog is very impressive looking. I did not see him work but the dog has a great presence. 
I am generally not taken back by a dogs demeanor but I was very impressed with the structure of the dog and the intensity in his stare.

I would love to see him work.

Leo Hinojosa


----------

